# Truck Jerks and backfires with a delayed accelration



## brave14 (Mar 11, 2011)

My 1993 Nissan Hard body (V6) has been faithful and reliable to me .
Ive gotten a tune up thinking it was just the spark plugs being old , but that is not the case . Every time i accelerate , it will jerk and the RPM gauge will fluctuate . Sometimes it will just accelerate really slowly .In some cases , it will just die, i have to put it back in park and start the truck over again. I really don't know what is wrong , any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Check the MAP ( Manifold Absolute Pressure ) and MAF ( Mass Air Flow ) sensors, they may be your culprit! Maybe even an EGR ( exhaust gas recirculation ) valve.. I'm not sure but these are good places to start looking, my cutlass did the same thing, and I believe it turned out to be the MAP sensor.


----------



## brave14 (Mar 11, 2011)

how do i check those?


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hook it up to a computer see if it throws any codes.. then clear the codes and see if it throws them again.. usually that'll tell you if it's a Sensor or not.. I wouldn't replace them unless you have to, I'm not sure how much they are for a our trucks but I know on my cutlass over 100 each for the sensors and I haven't the slightest on the the EGR valve.


----------



## brave14 (Mar 11, 2011)

so a diagnostic then...


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

that'd be your best bet.. Auto zone napa , or O- reily's might still do it for free. If it was carburated it would be a lot easier to figure out!


----------



## brave14 (Mar 11, 2011)

*trying to find the fuel filter*

Where on the 1993 Nissan Hardbody is the fuel filter ?!
i thought that it was near the enter. Can anyone helps


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Try looking under the hood look close to the Air filter cover, it's a canister with fuel lines in the top and the bottom. Depending on the brand as to the color. Mines on the left hand side if I remember correctly.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

93 was not OBDII compliant, so an auto parts store is not going to be pulling codes on it. You either need a Kent-Moore "Checker Box" or use the diagnostic mode screw and LEDs on the ECM to retrieve the self-diagnostic codes. I would also look at the throttle position sensor.


----------

